# Croatian (BCS): I'd like to buy a pre-paid card



## Katatoniczka

So I got my previous thread locked and the question is generally the same, how do I translate "*I'd like to buy a pre-paid card"(for X money) *if I want to ask for one in a shop. Have in mind that I don't want to top up an account I already have but buy a new card, probably with a new number etc.

Is that specific enough? If not please edit my post or tell me what to change without locking the thread.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*MOD NOTE: This is fine, Katatoniczka!*


----------



## itreius

_pre-paid SIM kartica_ -> pre-paid SIM card (SIM card w/ phone number)

_bon_ -> pre-paid card (with the code which you enter to add money to your SIM)

25 -> _dvadeset i pet_
50 -> _pedeset_
100 -> _sto_
200 -> _dvjesto_

There's obviously various ways to say it, you could try something along these lines

_*Htjela bih kupiti pre-paid SIM karticu (sa X kuna na računu)*_ (fem.), _*Htio bih kupiti pre-paid SIM karticu (sa X kuna na računu)*_ (masc.)

or

_*Željela bih kupiti pre-paid SIM karticu (sa X kuna na računu)*_ (fem.), _*Želio bih kupiti pre-paid SIM karticu (sa X kuna na računu)*_ (masc.)

or for a _bon_

_*Htjela bih kupiti bon od X kuna*_ (fem.), etc


----------



## Katatoniczka

That helps a lot! And those sentences seem to be built a lot like the Polish ones so I guess it won't be too difficult for me. 

And if I wanted to add what network I want the card to be in, like T-mobile or something, where do I put it in the sentence?


----------



## itreius

If you just want to say _T-Mobile_ (or whatever other network), then add it between _kupiti_ and _pre-paid SIM karticu_. _Htjela bih kupiti T-mobile pre-paid SIM karticu._

Alternatively, you could say _Htjela bih kupiti pre-paid SIM karticu *od* T-Mobilea_.


----------



## slavic_one

Bear in mind that probably it won't be that simple - you go to some of the mobile operator store (so there's no need to specify which operator you want), say "Dobar dan. Htjela bih prepaid karticu.", and you get one. Probably they'll ask you which of their "super" tariff you want and so on. My point is - it would be better to communicate in English if you don't know any Croatian. Good luck and have a good time in Croatia.


----------



## Katatoniczka

Yeah I hope to try and communicate in English but I wanted to have some Croatian help too. In Poland the older people etc. don't really speak English so I'm worried about Croatia because it's a similar country, I guess  So thanks.

And if I'm in a smaller town without the specific store, where do I buy a card? Will I find it in a newsagent's? If yes, what is it called (or what does it usually look like), what sign do I look for?
Sorry for a more cultural than linguistic question but I also want to know the name of the store.

Thanks a lot again!


----------



## slavic_one

I have the information that it can be bought at news-stand (kiosk, trafika). It's usually Tisak or iNovine:
http://www.jatrgovac.com/usdocs/tisak-kiosk-large1.jpg
http://www.lika-online.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/i-novine1.jpg


----------



## Katatoniczka

Kiosk is what we call it in Polish too  Thank you, you've been very helpful!


----------



## slavic_one

I know.  You're welcome, I'm glad that I helped.


----------



## Vanja

At news-stands (kiosks) you can only buy a pre-paid card .  For post-paid card you need to sign a contract. 
There are.... well, I don't know the Croanian name for it, we call it "Hallo-card" - street phone card or calling card, for a street phone-cabin. I think it's cheaper solution for tourists.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*MOD NOTE: I would kindly ask you to limit the conversation to linguistic matters from this point on. Practical travel advice, while certainly useful to the original poster, should only be given via PM (or perhaps in our cultural forums).*


----------



## slavic_one

Vanja said:


> I don't know the Croanian name for it, we call it "Hallo-card" - street phone card or calling card, for a street phone-cabin.


Telefonska kartica.


----------

